# Shingles



## Mister E (May 2, 2020)

Don't know if this has already been discussed on here .....anyone reaching 70 years ,please be aware of shingles ! The shingles are bad enough though they normally only last a few weeks , it's what often follows on....Post Herpetic Neuralgia !
I've had PHN for a few years now , and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy . 
Here in the UK you can get vaccinated against the shingles from around 70 years , I'd very strongly advise doing so . Don't know about other countries , worth asking your doctor about though


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

Here in Canada, shingles vaccinations are recommended at age 50. Good for approx. 5 years, dear husband and I have both been vaccinated.

I heard the after effects can be terrible.


----------



## win231 (May 2, 2020)

I had shingles when I was 32.  Only that one time.  I'm 67 now.  To each his own; I'm not interested in a shingles vaccine.
The vaccine was heavily promoted when it was approved, then a strange ad appeared several times - "If you developed Shingles after receiving a Shingles vaccine, call this attorney."  It hasn't been advertised for some time, now.  I don't know if doctors are still recommending it.

I'm not questioning how painful Shingles is; I'm questioning the vaccine's usefulness & safety.  But, I can see how people would go for it.


----------



## Mister E (May 2, 2020)

Hi Aunt Marg , seems strange that Canada vaccinates so early , apparently shingles only rears it's ugly head at around 70 ?
Oh well I suppose the medicos there know what they're doing .
Yes indeed , the PHN is awful to live with ! Mine is on my right ophthalmic nerve which prevents me from sleeping at night because when that side of my head comes into contact with the pillow , it feels like someone has poured very hot water onto my head .


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

Mister E said:


> Hi Aunt Marg , seems strange that Canada vaccinates so early , apparently shingles only rears it's ugly head at around 70 ?
> Oh well I suppose the medicos there know what they're doing .
> Yes indeed , the PHN is awful to live with ! Mine is on my right ophthalmic nerve which prevents me from sleeping at night because when that side of my head comes into contact with the pillow , it feels like someone has poured very hot water onto my head .


Mister E. We know quite a few people who got shingles in their 50's, hence the earlier age for vaccinating.

How awful that you suffer like you do. It's my understanding that post shingle symptoms can last for a few months after, a few years after, and even a lifetime after. I hope that's not the case with yourself.


----------



## Bee (May 2, 2020)

After seeing my ex husband suffer with shingles when he was late twenties/early thirties and was hospitilised because of it, I had the shingles vaccination when it became available at age 70........there was no way I wanted to risk going down with shingles and suffer the way I saw my ex husband suffer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

Bee said:


> After seeing my ex husband suffer with shingles when he was late twenties/early thirties and was hospitilised because of it, I had the shingles vaccination when it became available at age 70........there was no way I wanted to risk going down with shingles and suffer the way I saw my ex husband suffer.


I had one heck of a fear of it, so wasted not a second in getting vaccinated.


----------



## Kadee (May 2, 2020)

Here in Australia you get a free shingles vaccination at 70
Thank goodness I’ve never had shingles ,however I noticed mark like shape of a arrow head on my husbands back  while he was getting dressed after getting up , when he turned around he had the same shape rash on his chest, I took him to the hospital ( it was a Sunday ) they gave him a pack of tablets to take he only suffered mild pain, and the rash didn’t blister because we got him the medication within a certain time frame.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Here in Australia you get a free shingles vaccination at 70
> Thank goodness I’ve never had shingles ,however I noticed mark like shape of a arrow head on my husbands back  while he was getting dressed after getting up , when he turned around he has the same shape rash on his chest, I took him to the hospital ( it was a Sunday ) they gave him a pack of tablets to take he only suffered mild pain, and the rash didn’t blister because we got him the medication within a certain time frame.


I understand it's within 24 hours of signs/symptoms. Good catch!


----------



## Mister E (May 2, 2020)

Good catch indeed !


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2020)

I had a moderate case of shingle on my left shoulder, chest and upper back.  Very uncomfortable and just a tad is still active, so they refuse to give me the vaccine until I am totally without it.  Between that and this COVID-19 that I had, I can tell you, I've had a very lively 3 weeks.  Still asymptomatic and this senior living facility I live in will not take me out of isolation.  What's a poor old lady to do?


----------



## Mister E (May 2, 2020)

I could suggest some ideas Lewkat , but I might get a slap


----------



## Kadee (May 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I had a moderate case of shingle on my left shoulder, chest and upper back.  Very uncomfortable and just a tad is still active, so they refuse to give me the vaccine until I am totally without it.  Between that and this COVID-19 that I had, I can tell you, I've had a very lively 3 weeks.  Still asymptomatic and this senior living facility I live in will not take me out of isolation.  What's a poor old lady to do?


If you feel up to talking about the virus I’d be interested in reading it @Lewkat


----------



## terry123 (May 2, 2020)

I have had the shingles vaccine because I had a terrible case of the chicken pox when I was a child.  They were so bad my eyes were swollen shut.  My PCP said I really needed it.  Had the follow up shot also.


----------



## Kadee (May 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I understand it's within 24 hours of signs/symptoms. Good catch!


The rash / shingles my husband had was odd because it was like a really red pimply looking arrowhead shape just below his shoulder blade, with a identical shape one on  his chest , the one on his chest was exactly in line with the one on his back ,both of the pointy bits were towards his side 
I know others who’ve had it but never actually seen it on anyone else


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I have had the shingles vaccine because I had a terrible case of the chicken pox when I was a child.  They were so bad my eyes were swollen shut.  My PCP said I really needed it.  Had the follow up shot also.


I had a bad case as well, and typical nurse, I ignore getting the vaccine eons later when it became available.


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> If you feel up to talking about the virus I’d be interested in reading it @Lewkat


I have no problem talking about it Kadee46.  I am just tired of being so hemmed in.  Not that anyone is really out and about, but being so isolated is getting rather tiresome.  I'll answer anything and everything you'd like to know what I went through.


----------



## Lee (May 2, 2020)

Here in Ontario Canada the vaccine is free after 65.


----------



## jet (May 2, 2020)

had shingles at age 69,,,a complete ring around my chest and back,,i still have no feeling in part of my back,,
had the jab a few yrs back


----------



## Buckeye (May 2, 2020)

I don't remember if I've had that shot or not.  I lived in 3 different states since I turned 70, and had so many I just don't know.


----------



## rgp (May 2, 2020)

I had chicken pox & shingles both in my 30's.....about two years apart.


----------



## JaniceM (May 2, 2020)

The only person I ever knew-  so far, anyway-  who had shingles was a classmate in high school;  she was only 16 at the time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> The only person I ever knew-  so far, anyway-  who had shingles was a classmate in high school;  she was only 16 at the time.


I can't say I've ever heard of someone so young contracting it.


----------



## JaniceM (May 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of someone so young contracting it.



It's the only incident I ever heard of before recent years.  
As it was mainly on her face, she was kinda miffed because she lost-out on having her school portrait taken.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> It's the only incident I ever heard of before recent years.
> As it was mainly on her face, she was kinda miffed because she lost-out on having her school portrait taken.


That was my fear, getting shingles on my face.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

Here in the states I believe insurance covers the vaccine starting in your early 60s, even though the U.S. Center for Disease Control (CDC) recommends it starting at age 50.

I had chicken pox when I was a kid.

I got the vaccine as early as I could when Zostavax was the thing, with I believe a 50% efficacy rate.  Then Shingrix hit the scene with an efficacy rate of 97%, so I got that as well (I was lucky, the supply of Shingrix has been constrained.)

What makes the supply issue worse is that you need 2 doses of Shingrix, the second being required within a certain amount of time from the first.  So you get the first shot and sweat being able to get the second within that window of time.  And it's only available through pharmacies...your pharmacist gives you the shot, not your doctor.  I don't know why this is.  I received Zostavax at my doctor's office and Shingriz at the drug store while standing next to the laxatives and compression socks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Here in the states I believe insurance covers the vaccine starting in your early 60s, even though the U.S. Center for Disease Control (CDC) recommends it starting at age 50.
> 
> I had chicken pox when I was a kid.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. Here in Canada, at least in BC, each round is $170, and the second (follow-up) vaccination can't happen sooner than 2 months after the initial vaccination was given, and not more than 6 months after.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You are absolutely right. Here in Canada, at least in BC, each round is $170, and the second (follow-up) vaccination can't happen sooner than 2 months after the initial vaccination was given, and not more than 6 months after.


I was just reading about it, and the vaccine has a nearly 90% effective rate after 4 years.  My doctor didn't say anything about a second iteration at some point down the road.  Maybe it's too new for that to be quantified.  Or maybe they know something else will be developed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I was just reading about it, and the vaccine has a nearly 90% effective rate after 4 years.  My doctor didn't say anything about a second iteration at some point down the road.  Maybe it's too new for that to be quantified.  Or maybe they know something else will be developed.


There's two different vaccinations, the old being a single version, which I don't think is offered anymore.

Yes, the new double vaccination drug is highly effective for up to 5 years.


----------



## Don M. (May 2, 2020)

I had a pretty good case of the Shingles, when I was about 45.....thought I was having a heart attack.  It was Very painful, and I had a bad rash all over my chest for several days.  Getting the vaccine is a good idea, especially for older folks, who have had chicken pox as a child.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

I have a friend who retired young (55 years old)..he worked for the U.S. Postal Service from the age of 18.
Within a month of retiring, he contracted shingles!  He was in horrible shape.

It's not something that only those 60 and older need to be concerned about.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 2, 2020)

I had shingles about 3 years ago.  It started on my shoulder and the rash followed the nerve path down my arm to the base of my thumb.  I got the medication when the rash first appeared which helped but I still had the itching and nerve pain for about a month.  I never thought I'd have the shingles because I do not remember ever having chicken pox.

My husband also had shingles as a teenager.


----------



## Lewkat (May 2, 2020)

Many people don't recall having chicken pox as children because they were either too young or had rather mild cases.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Many people don't recall having chicken pox as children because they were either too young or had rather mild cases.


I recalled having something, but wasn't sure if it was measles or the pox...maybe I had both  My doctor tested me to verify I had had chicken pox before I got the first shingles vaccine.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 2, 2020)

I've had the vaccine and then the new improved vaccine. And for pneumonia as well. I'm good.


----------



## Gary O' (May 2, 2020)

Mister E said:


> Don't know if this has already been discussed on here ..



It has

Interesting topic

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/shingles-and-cbd-hemp-oil.36282/


----------



## Old Dummy (May 2, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Here in the states I believe insurance covers the vaccine starting in your early 60s, even though the U.S. Center for Disease Control (CDC) recommends it starting at age 50.
> 
> I had chicken pox when I was a kid.
> 
> ...



My brother-in-law, who turned 80 yesterday, got shingles some years ago and is still has problems --  he has pain in his thigh I think. His doc said it will probably never go away. I don't think it's a major problem, more of an annoyance to him.

I got the first type of vaccine when it was available five or more years ago. Then I got on a waiting list in the fall of 2018 for the new one. I just got it about 2 months ago. They should be calling me sometime soon for the second.

According to my doc, he said that he does have some of the vaccine, but most of it (here in NYS anyway) goes to drug stores where anyone over 65 has to go to get it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2020)

Sorry about your predicament Mr. E.  We can get the Shingles Shot pretty early here, too, in the US.  I think it's 50.  I should get one.  I recall having a very bad case of Chicken Pox as a child.  I was one who got everything.


----------



## Mister E (May 3, 2020)

Thanks Ruthanne


----------



## toffee (May 3, 2020)

mister --shingles and me seem to be quite close - I have had it 4 times now and god I do hate it ' so I booked to have a vaccination by the nurse 'she said the vaccine stays in forever so only one needed ' iam usually against vaccine stuff but this got a joke '
it dont stop you getting it - but its not as bad they say ?  pity anyone who gets it ..


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 7, 2020)

Had the Shingrix vaccine a few years ago....a higher strain for 65 and older folks....


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry about your predicament Mr. E.  We can get the Shingles Shot pretty early here, too, in the US.  I think it's 50.  I should get one.  I recall having a very bad case of Chicken Pox as a child.  I was one who got everything.


My words to any/all... get vaccinated!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 3, 2020)

Update: Admitting myself to the ER.....back spasms with crippling pain is leaving me almost breathless, with hardly any mobility and in tears  and on both sides now....been going on for almost two months on and off but I cant stand it anymore.....
will have blood work and a back xray from my doc I spoke to yesterday....will let you all know the outcome so you wont see me on here for at least a day or two.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Update: Admitting myself to the ER.....back spasms with crippling pain is leaving me almost breathless, with hardly any mobility and in tears  and on both sides now....been going on for almost two months on and off but I cant stand it anymore.....
> will have blood work and a back xray from my doc I spoke to yesterday....will let you all know the outcome so you wont see me on here for at least a day or two.....


Been there before, Pops.

Take care of yourself and will have my fingers crossed for you as to a speedy recovery, clear blood-work/x-rays, and in you finding a comfortable position that allows you to enjoy eased pain.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm in good health and blessed to rarely get sick. I don't get annual flu shots but I decided to get the 2 doses of Shingrix vaccine to avoid shingles.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 4, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Update: Admitting myself to the ER.....back spasms with crippling pain is leaving me almost breathless, with hardly any mobility and in tears  and on both sides now....been going on for almost two months on and off but I cant stand it anymore.....
> will have blood work and a back xray from my doc I spoke to yesterday....will let you all know the outcome so you wont see me on here for at least a day or two.....


Take care and let us know what the doctor says, Pops.   (And this is the "Shingles" thread... do you suspect the problem is shingles?)


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2020)

Had them about 5 years ago. God awful pain for several days. I’m still numb on my side where they were. Since then, have gotten the shots.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 4, 2020)

I was finally talked into getting the shingles shot by former victims and had scheduled an appointment.  Go figure - the virus hit and they don't do vaccinations over the phone.  With my luck, I'll get them.   /-;   My step-daughter had shingles in her 20's and was miserable.


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 12, 2020)

Get the two Shingrix vaccines.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of someone so young contracting it.



My friend`s daughter had shingles when she was 13!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 13, 2020)

Mister E said:


> Hi Aunt Marg , seems strange that Canada vaccinates so early , apparently shingles only rears it's ugly head at around 70 ?
> I had shingles when I was 55. As I said above,my friend`s daughter had it at 13.
> 
> I have yet to have a doctor answer as to whether or not I should get the vaccine,given that I have had shingles. They say they just don`t know.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 22, 2020)

Mister E said:


> Don't know if this has already been discussed on here .....anyone reaching 70 years ,please be aware of shingles ! The shingles are bad enough though they normally only last a few weeks , it's what often follows on....Post Herpetic Neuralgia !
> I've had PHN for a few years now , and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy .
> Here in the UK you can get vaccinated against the shingles from around 70 years , I'd very strongly advise doing so . Don't know about other countries , worth asking your doctor about though


My family doctor gave me an order to get the Shingles Vaccine but I am fearful of the after affects.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

it's 50 and over here too marg


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

I had my first Shingles vaccine last summer. In my family all Aunt's and Uncles on my mothers side
had the Shingles between the ages of 67 and 72. For each of them very painful through the duration.

I am glad though that I've had my vaccine, although I had side effects of very swollen and red inflammed
area of injection site and it lasted one month.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm not sure if I have this wrong, but I thought shingles is a similar virus to chickenpox. We had vaccinations for chicken pox when I was a kid but obviously this is not effective against shingles. Shingles can attack the eyes or so I heard so take great care. Didn't know people so young could get shingles. Don't think we are advised to have jabs against shingles here. O/H has been advised to have the flu jab in winter but nothing else. Will have to check.


----------



## win231 (Jul 5, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I'm not sure if I have this wrong, but I thought shingles is a similar virus to chickenpox. We had vaccinations for chicken pox when I was a kid but obviously this is not effective against shingles. Shingles can attack the eyes or so I heard so take great care. Didn't know people so young could get shingles. Don't think we are advised to have jabs against shingles here. O/H has been advised to have the flu jab in winter but nothing else. Will have to check.


Both chicken pox and shingles are caused by the same virus - Varicella Zoster.  I had shingles when I was 30.  It hasn't come back in 38 years.  I'm not interested in the vaccine.
BTW, there are attorneys who are handling lawsuits for people who got Shingles after getting the vaccine.


----------



## anntaylor (Jul 14, 2020)

I have had shingles for 4 months now.   The first two months were extremely painful with shooting pains in my back, side and abdomen.   The rash didn't last long and was never horrible.  Now I still have chronic pain and fatigue, which is alleviated somewhat by  vicodin twice a day.   that enables me to sleep which i very much appreciate.  My pain doctor has recommended a nerve block (injection) and so I will try that next week.    I will let you know if it is effective.   If anyone has had experience with this procedure, please let us know the outcome.   I am 78 years old.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 14, 2020)

anntaylor said:


> I have had shingles for 4 months now.   The first two months were extremely painful with shooting pains in my back, side and abdomen.   The rash didn't last long and was never horrible.  Now I still have chronic pain and fatigue, which is alleviated somewhat by  vicodin twice a day.   that enables me to sleep which i very much appreciate.  My pain doctor has recommended a nerve block (injection) and so I will try that next week.    I will let you know if it is effective.   If anyone has had experience with this procedure, please let us know the outcome.   I am 78 years old.


I’ve had lots of nerve blocks.  Where are you getting yours?  What do you want to know about them?


----------

